# Looking for feedback on this deal.



## johnekeane (Aug 13, 2009)

I am looking for my first real road bike and have spent some time at several different LBS as well as on craigslist. Most of the LBS around me sell cannondale or Specialized and it seems noone carries Fuji. I came accross a Team pro on craigslist and I took it out for a spin I liked it as much as any of the other bikes ive tried out but I am not sure if it is a good value at $1000. here is the link http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/bik/1321092220.html any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Azeke (Apr 2, 2008)

What year is the Fuji Team Pro?


Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## johnekeane (Aug 13, 2009)

Im not positive I think it is 06

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2006&Brand=Fuji&Model=Team%20Pro&Type=bike this link makes me pretty confident its an 2006


----------



## Azeke (Apr 2, 2008)

IMHO, the bike's MSRP is $2600..00, it is almost 4 years old with OME equipment and including the original wheelset (which needs to be replaced), I wouldn't offer him a $1000.00, but I would counteroffer maybe $600.00.

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

Azeke said:


> IMHO, the bike's MSRP is $2600..00, it is almost 4 years old with OME equipment and including the original wheelset (which needs to be replaced), I wouldn't offer him a $1000.00, but I would counteroffer maybe $600.00.
> 
> Peace and blessings,
> 
> Azeke


Why do the wheels need replacing? If it doesn't need new wheels right away, I would think $800 or $900 would be a good deal if all is as described.


----------



## Azeke (Apr 2, 2008)

You would need to look up the reviews of the wheelset and determine that for yourself.. I replaced the one's on my 2007 Fuji Team, just my thoughts. BTW, just to provide a frame of reference, I paid $1100.00 for my 2007 Team Fuji.

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## ultrafl1ght (Apr 26, 2009)

Azeke said:


> You would need to look up the reviews of the wheelset and determine that for yourself.. I replaced the one's on my 2007 Fuji Team, just my thoughts. BTW, just to provide a frame of reference, I paid $1100.00 for my 2007 Team Fuji.
> 
> Peace and blessings,
> 
> Azeke


I was looking to get an 07 Team RC with full dura-ace for $1,500.

Just out of curiosity Azeke, what were the specs/components/wheels for your bike? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Azeke (Apr 2, 2008)

I orginally had 2007 Fuji Team OEM components:
a) Shimano R-500 Wheelset (retained as spare wheelset) - replaced with Easton EA90 SLX including rear cog
b) FSA Gossamer Mega Exo Compact Crank - replaced with Dura Ace 7800 Crankset (a clearance deal I couldn't refuse, due to the availability of the new Dura-Ace 7900) 
c) Seat replaced
d) Other minor replacements

I am trying to upgrade components a little at a time, next I'm working on replacing the Cane Creek Brakeset and Handlebars. The 2007 RC is a couple of levels up from the 2007Team. Hope this helps.

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------

